# Kitless fountain pen



## BeeAMaker (Jan 5, 2019)

Very unique pen making skills.
https://youtu.be/1F12qUyIACM


----------



## philipff (Jan 6, 2019)

He is a national treasure in Japan so everyone who knows about pens, in many countries, knows him and has seen the advert.  P.


----------



## PenPal (Jan 6, 2019)

These skills such as cutting threads by hand I have witnessed even cutting them in metal. Finished pens such as this one in the video involve so many skills I have witnessed separately but it takes a master craftsman to put all these skills in practice all day,what hand strength.
Overwhelming thanks for originating this thread for me this morning BeeAMaker.

Kind regards Peter.


----------

